
Misunderstanding Economics – The “All or Nothing” Fallacy - _bearMountain
https://medium.com/@unlocking/misunderstanding-economics-the-all-or-nothing-fallacy-c50b236ea33b
======
Gibbon1
[The way the economy works is that the general population is given this option
and each person performs an individual assessment to decide if they want to
take this job. ]

Drivel

~~~
_bearMountain
Thanks for reading the article. Can you elaborate - what is it that you
disagree with?

